# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Attack on Titan Fans come hither!!

## AlexisFitzy

I just wanted to make a post for Attack on Titan fans to come together and talk about this amazing show! I've watched it so many times on Netflix and on Adult Swim they are playing the show in English they only have it in Japanese on Netflix so you have to read subtitles but it's so worth watching. Everyone should watch this show! I seriously doubt anyone will be disappointed! If you've already watched the show or read the manga or both you can come here and gush about your favorite most heart wrenching episodes and scenes, your favorite characters, any questions. If you haven't seen the show this thread will probably have a lot of spoilers so SPOILER ALERT! This is my favorite show I've ever seen can't wait to hear things from other Attack on Titan fans 😃


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

Best worst anime ever lol

Never cried so hard in my life, well thats a lie, Naruto made me cry and The Last of Us made me cry too, but Attack on Titan made me cry more often  :Razz:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## Kat_Dog

Also, this is currently my ringtone at 0:40
Most epic song ever!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> Best worst anime ever lol
> 
> Never cried so hard in my life, well thats a lie, Naruto made me cry and The Last of Us made me cry too, but Attack on Titan made me cry more often


I know right! I've never been on such a crazy emotional roller coaster! Right when things start to look like it's going okay it gets even worse! My favorite episode is when the Titan (won't give away the name) punches the head off the other Titan! I was so exciting!! They actually had a chance! And some of my other favorites are towards the end with the female Titan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AlexisFitzy

And I love the soundtrack to the show! It's so amazing and makes the show even better! I don't even know if I could pick a favorite to make a ringtone out of. Haha I'd probably never answer my phone just to hear it play all the way through hahaha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

> I know right! I've never been on such a crazy emotional roller coaster! Right when things start to look like it's going okay it gets even worse! My favorite episode is when the Titan (won't give away the name) punches the head off the other Titan! I was so exciting!! They actually had a chance! And some of my other favorites are towards the end with the female Titan. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every time the music would play like something good was going to happen they would just slap you in the face D:

My mom knew who the female titan was before they said it and I had absolutely no idea! I feel so oblivious lol
But she couldn't recognize who the colossal and armored titan were and I could  :Wink: 
Btw, you need to read the manga, it's incredible! 
This is where the last episode is, I suggest reading most of that chapter because it's different than where the anime leaves off.
http://www.onemanga.me/Attack_on_Titan/33/1/

- - - Updated - - -




> Haha I'd probably never answer my phone just to hear it play all the way through hahaha. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm bad when it comes to this!
I answer it all dramatic and miss my calls half the time xD

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Omg that's so funny! I'd do the same thing! And I had no idea who the female Titan was either! I couldn't believe it was her! And what?!? Who is the colossal & armored Titan?!? Does it tell you in the manga?!! 😃


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

I'm not going to say anything, but it does say it in the manga  :Smile: 

I couldn't believe it was her either! It made sense after they said it, but I was shocked!


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> I'm not going to say anything, but it does say it in the manga 
> 
> I couldn't believe it was her either! It made sense after they said it, but I was shocked!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Nooooo I must knowwww!! Oh my goodness! I knew that the colossal & armored Titan where different than the others but I didn't know there was someone inside?!? Omg I have to find out now! Where can I find the manga?? Is it online or can I get it at like a bookstore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

> Nooooo I must knowwww!! Oh my goodness! I knew that the colossal & armored Titan where different than the others but I didn't know there was someone inside?!? Omg I have to find out now! Where can I find the manga?? Is it online or can I get it at like a bookstore. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I linked to it in my earlier post.

You didn't think they were people? :o
After finding out the female titan was a person I thought "it makes sense if the other 2 are human too because they have intelligence!" Then it ate away at me because I didn't know who they were ._.


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

I thought there may be someone inside since they were intelligent and they showed no interest in eating people, but who in the world would do that?!? Break holes in the walls and cause so much devastation. But I guess the female Titan did and I have no idea what her motives were behind all that! What do you think? Or do you know? I can't wait to read this manga! Thanks so much for the link! I'm so excited  :Very Happy:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

I think I know what their motives are, but they've been pretty vague about it so I'm not 100% sure.


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> I think I know what their motives are, but they've been pretty vague about it so I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Oooo please share! I'd love to know what you think  :Smile:  I think with Annie it has something to do with her dad because in the show they did flashbacks and stuff but everything is very vague. But I have no idea what the motives if the other 2 could be especially since I don't know who the two people are! Ahh I can't believe I can find out  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

> Oooo please share! I'd love to know what you think  I think with Annie it has something to do with her dad because in the show they did flashbacks and stuff but everything is very vague. But I have no idea what the motives if the other 2 could be especially since I don't know who the two people are! Ahh I can't believe I can find out  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't want to share, I feel like it create major spoilers D:

It has something to do with their home village, they're effected by the titans too, they don't like the humans, but the titans are also their enemies.


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> I don't want to share, I feel like it create major spoilers D:
> 
> It has something to do with their home village, they're effected by the titans too, they don't like the humans, but the titans are also their enemies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Ooooo message me about it pweety pwease  :Smile:  yeah we don't want to spoil too much haha. But I have got to know what this could possibly be! Oh I can't wait for the second season! Do you know when it will be coming out? I've been hearing about a bunch of different stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

Is there going to be a second season? I haven't heard anything about it. I hope there is, I would be the happiest person in the whole world!

I'm going to be honest and say that's about as much as I know.  Their village was overrun by titans and they're looking for something to defeat them, at least that's what I got from it.


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Yupp! They are going to make a second season!! I'm super super happy about it too!  :Very Happy:  but I've heard it won't be coming out until sometime next year though because they are working on something else right now and making a manga about something else so their focus is on different things but they said they were definitely going to make a second season. They left so much stuff opened! Like the key that Erens dad gave him. The basement, how people can control the titans and so much other stuff! So I'm really excited  :Smile:  the wait is going to kill me though!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

Ahhh! Now I'm excited, how am I supposed to wait until next year?? Dx

Just letting you know, the manga leaves off in a major cliff hanger right now, like seriously, it's eating me alive! I have to wait for the next chapter and it better come out on time next month! >.<


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

I know right! The wait is already killing me! That's why I keep watching the show over and over lol! And I can't wait to get into this manga. I'm going to read a ton of it today when I have time. Now I have something else to keep me up haha. I remember when I watched the show on Netflix and I watched half of the season in one night! I think I stayed up all night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

I watched the whole thing in 1-1/2 days! And I read the whole manga within the day I finished watching the anime xD


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> I watched the whole thing in 1-1/2 days! And I read the whole manga within the day I finished watching the anime xD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Hahahaha omg you've got me beat by a long  shot! Watched the whole show and read the manga in like such little time! That's so awesome!  :Very Happy:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

> Hahahaha omg you've got me beat by a long  shot! Watched the whole show and read the manga in like such little time! That's so awesome!  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My boyfriend went to Mexico and I was sooooo bored, then I got this awesome idea! "everyone's been trying to get me to watch this anime, I'll do that!" Do I stayed until about 12am watching it, then watched it till 2pm the next day and decided I can't be left on such a cliff hanger! So I spent the rest of the day reading it :p


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> Also, this is currently my ringtone at 0:40
> Most epic song ever!


Okay I just got around to listening to this song and it's my favorite song in the entire show! Definitely want this as my ringtone too! I'll never answer my phone again! Hahaha. And you know what I was just thinking about how/why the female Titan has that ability to thicken her skin or whatever how in the world can she do that. And since the armored Titan is a person how did they get the Titan to be armored like that. I'm just wondering where the variant abilities come from. And how in the world can the turn into titans anyway?!? I can't wait to find that out in the second season when they get to Unlock Erens basement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

Idk if they're going to unlock Eren's basement in season 2 because they haven't done so in the manga yet ._.

Also, I can make you a ringtone using any 30sec of the song you want and send you the file  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-18-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

I really hope they do! I gotta know what's down there! And I don't know if I can choose only 30 seconds haha I love the entire song! I really like the first 30 seconds and then like the last 50 seconds but I really love the middle part too lol so the whole song. :p 

By the way do you have a favorite character? I love the main characters of course I'll have to think about my favorite. But I do have an odd crush on one of them though haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

First they have to take back wall Maria and then Eren's district that I can't spell, and I think that's going to take a while. When I first started watching the anime I thought it was going to be pretty short, but I have a feeling we won't get to know what's in the basement for a long time, at least another year or 2.

I can't chose a favorite character D:
It's a tie between Levi, Jean, and Mikasa. 

My sister and I had a fight over what part of the song we were going to use lol
Now we're both really and at answering the phone xD


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-18-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

That's true, they do have A LOT of work to do to get to that basement. Man it's going to be so awesome seeing what they are going to so though. 

And I LOVE captain Levi! Got the biggest crush on him lol. I love how his face is the same expression the whole show and how he jokes sometimes and has really sweet moments with people he's just awesome! And he's a total badass in battle! Ugh I love him so much. Hope to see a lot more Levi in the next season. 

And I love the trio too they are such a cute little gang of brains, brawn, and pure determination. Mikasa is so strong though I don't how she's still standing with her families being taken away from her so brutally. But it's great that she has Eren to keep her going because that's all the family she has. 

You know what I wonder where in the world Erens dad is?!? He didn't die so I'm like where is he?!? Is he just chilling in another city or something. I'm wondering if they will ever be reunited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ROACH

What is the name of the song so I can look up the ringtone?

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> What is the name of the song so I can look up the ringtone?


I have no idea sadly,  :Sad:  Kat may know. I've been googling/youtubing and can't find the actual name of the song. The YouTube vid that Kat posted is all I can really find too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ROACH

Well I just found this:
*Attack on Titan 1st Opening Theme  Guren no Yumiya*Posted on April 27, 2013 by Atashi | 20 Comments 
*Crimson ↖⦇
Crimson Bow and Arrow
Feuerroter Pfeil und Bogen*
_Vocals: Linked Horizon
Lyrics: Revo
Composition: Revo
Arrangement: Revo_
Seid ihr das Essen?
Nein, wir sind der Jäger!

Without knowing the name of the trampled flowers
The birds that fell to the ground are waiting for the wind
Praying wont change anything
What will change the ⟪depressing situation⟫ (present) is how ready you are to fight
Oh, the pigs sneering at our will to advance as we step over corpses
The livestock may be at peacein their phony prosperity But let us be free like the dying, starving wolves!
The humiliation of being trapped ↢signals↢ our counterattack; youre a ⟪hunter⟫ who slaughters the prey beyond the castle walls
While youre consumed by a raging ⟪bloodlust⟫ (urge), what gouges the scarlet at dusk is―
↢the crimson bow and arrow↢
Preparing my ↢, I wont let the targets (them) that Im pursuing get away
Firing my ↢, Ill corner them and never let them get away
I pull my bowstring all the way to the limit
Ill fire it again and again until ⟪my targets⟫ (they) are dead
What will kill your prey
isnt your ⟪weapons⟫ (tools) or skills
but your own well-honed bloodlust
Wir sind der Jäger ⦆ ➸ As hot as flames!
Wir sind der Jäger ⦆ ➸ As cold as ice!
Wir sind der Jäger ⦆ ➸ Be one with your ↢!
Wir sind der Jäger ⦆ ➸ Pierce through everything!
The one who can change things
is the one who can throw away things
When you arent taking any ⟪risks⟫, is there _anything_ you can accomplish?
Idiotic assumptionsare mere illusions Even your foolish courage now
The vanguards of freedomgamble on their offensive
So let the sprinting slaves win!
The injustice imposed on us ↢signals↢ our attack
On the horizon robbed from us, ⟪the boy from that day⟫ (Eren) desires to be free (the world)
While youre devoured by an unceasing ⟪bloodlust⟫ (urge), what brings purple (death) to twilight is―
↢the bow and arrow of hell↢

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Oh were you talking about the opening them or the song that me & Kat like? If your talking about the opening theme than yeah that's it, that's the lyrics. iTunes actually has a ringtone for the opening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

Idk what the song I posted is called, I found it by searching A"attack on titan music" on YouTube lol


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-18-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Omfg!! Just figured out who the armored Titan is...it looks just like him!! How did I not know?!? Ahhhh whyyy though?!? Whyyyy!! I don't understand whyyy! Lol I thought he was so cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

> Omfg!! Just figured out who the armored Titan is...it looks just like him!! How did I not know?!? Ahhhh whyyy though?!? Whyyyy!! I don't understand whyyy! Lol I thought he was so cool. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You just repeated my exact reaction! xD

Now whenever I watch the anime I get soooo mad whenever I see all the titan people! >.<

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-19-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> You just repeated my exact reaction! xD
> 
> Now whenever I watch the anime I get soooo mad whenever I see all the titan people! >.<


Lmao! I do the same thing whenever I see the female Titan!! I'm ugh I hate you sooooo much!! Now I have one more person to hate Lolz. I really hope they tell us why they did all this because I'm just like why would you want to help wipe out humanity?!? Whhhhyyy! Ugh just doesn't make any sense. I'm going to freak out when I find out who the colossal titan is. He doesn't have any hair to give it away though. I'm going to have to look really closely at his face maybe. Hmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

> Lmao! I do the same thing whenever I see the female Titan!! I'm ugh I hate you sooooo much!! Now I have one more person to hate Lolz. I really hope they tell us why they did all this because I'm just like why would you want to help wipe out humanity?!? Whhhhyyy! Ugh just doesn't make any sense. I'm going to freak out when I find out who the colossal titan is. He doesn't have any hair to give it away though. I'm going to have to look really closely at his face maybe. Hmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you find out about the armored titan? I think they reveal themselves at the same time in the manga.


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> How did you find out about the armored titan? I think they reveal themselves at the same time in the manga.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Oh I didn't find out in the manga I'm only on like chapter 8 or 9 so far. Freaking loving it though! I saw this picture of the armored Titan when I was downloading music from the soundtrack (so I can listen to my favorite songs on repeat Lolz :p) and the picture looked just like the freaking guy so I was like DUH it has to be him!! Their hair is exactly the same!! Ugh. Still can't believe it's him...I don't understand why they act like a good guy and help people when they are human and then completely screw everything up in Titan form! I'm just like what in the world are you doing?!? So crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

Ah okay, I was confused of how you found out one and not the other :p

You're starting the manga from the beginning? I was lazy and just star started from where the anime left off.


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-19-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> Ah okay, I was confused of how you found out one and not the other :p
> 
> You're starting the manga from the beginning? I was lazy and just star started from where the anime left off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Well that's a good idea! It's pretty cool reading it from the beginning though! It's exactly like the tv show which is awesome because they usually screw things up when they bring a book to tv/the big screen but they stayed true to the story 100%. Idk why everyone else doesn't do that. Just take the book and put it tv or theater and DONT CHANGE ANYTHING! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

They always ruin animes by adding in a bunch of fillers >.>
That's what sucked about bleach, it was like 30% fillers. 

They crammed as much as they could Into each episode of attack on titan and it was awesome because it made the episodes feel like you got more out of them ^^


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-19-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Exactly! And everything was so fast paced you could never catch your breath it's like a never ending marathon! Crazy stuff was just happening back to back and you never knew what was going to happen. That's another reason why they are waiting so long to put out the 2nd season. They want to make it just like the 1st and cram lots of good stuff in each episode, so they are going to take their time and make it perfect just like the first season  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pantiedpython

attack on titan ! what a glorious anime! glad to see there are some people who like it as much as me! :Very Happy:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-19-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> attack on titan ! what a glorious anime! glad to see there are some people who like it as much as me!


Yayy another fan! I knew we couldn't be the only two  :Smile:  and what a glorious anime indeed. My most favorite. I actually stayed up way too late watching it which is crazy because I've already seen it but I just had to keep watching the next episodes lol. Please feel free to give your opinions on all the stuff we've talked about. There is so much to this show I could talk about it for a lifetime! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

I need my boyfriend to learn this D:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-20-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> I need my boyfriend to learn this D:


Holy crap! That was the most amazing thing I've ever seen in my life!! I'm going to have to watch some more of those vids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AlexisFitzy

I've been watching the show over again and I'm wondering what the female Titan was going to do with Eren when she ate him. Where was she going to take him? I'm wondering what her plans were with him. Also I'm wondering if Annie killed Marco to take his maneuvering device since no one saw him die or saw what happened to him and he wasn't eaten or anything so I'm like hmmmmm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

I watched this show from week one. It absolutely sucked waiting a whole week between episodes on Crunchyroll. 

Two of the best openings ever. I think only the Soul Eater OP is better to me. 

I am pretty sure I have figured out who the other 2 human titans are.

Mikasa is my favorite character.

I don't see why Levi is so popular. 

My few complaints.

Too many characters. 

The political part of the story. Just have the titans and the handful of human titans be the bad guys. The inner government turmoil and religion zealotry doesn't really add anything. In fact it just slows the important parts down.

Still, It's the most epic anime I've seen in ages.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-27-2014)

----------


## MasonC2K

> I know right! I've never been on such a crazy emotional roller coaster! Right when things start to look like it's going okay it gets even worse! My favorite episode is when the Titan (won't give away the name) punches the head off the other Titan! I was so exciting!! They actually had a chance! And some of my other favorites are towards the end with the female Titan. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't Clannad then. Easily the most depressing anime of all time. Made my wife cry.

----------


## AlexisFitzy

The anime never made me cry for some reason but I've gotten pretty far in the manga and things are so weird right now idk what's going on. And I love Levi's personality. He doesn't hold back, says whatever he wants. People think he's a jerk but he's actually nice when he wants/needs to be. I loved when he held his friends bloody hand as he was dying even though he's a clean freak, and when he have the badge to the guy who was really sad about his friend dying. He's super trust worthy. You can trust him and he puts unwavering trust in his team as you saw in the Giant Tress episode. He's willing to do whatever it takes to get things done especially since Erwin is the commander and he follows his orders faithfully. So that why I like him. And I mean he's one of the best soldiers they have. Mikasa is an amazing soldier as well but she doesn't have his speed and constant level head. My favorites are the trio of course I can't pic a favorite from those 3 because they are all just perfect for each other but I like Captain Levi too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> My few complaints.
> 
> Too many characters. 
> 
> The political part of the story. Just have the titans and the handful of human titans be the bad guys. The inner government turmoil and religion zealotry doesn't really add anything. In fact it just slows the important parts down.


I don't know how they would've pushed the story along with too few characters. The main ones are the top 10 class. The others don't even come in until later in the show. And I don't know if you've read the manga but it has a TON of stuff that's not in the show so they are actually talking about the turmoil inside Wall Sina & the religion. And I liked the religious aspect because it's very real. At the beginning the priest only had a few followers but after things kept getting worse more people began to flock to the priest. I've seen the same thing happen today in many occasions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Has anyone had any nightmares about this show? I've had two, luckily no one was actually eaten in my dreams because we were able to hide from them but we knew they were out there. It was pretty freaky. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

